# Thoroughbred Weight Gain/Conditioning thread



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Can anyone give me tips on how to add muscle? Her teeth were really bad but I had them floated before she came, and the food she was on was iffy. I'm hoping that good food alone will help her gain weight. I also plan on hand walking her around the property and do some lunging at a walk/trot for the next week. Lots of walking on the schedule! How bad does she look right now? Also open to conformation critiques as well  Not arthritic as far as I know, and no soundness issues.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Her race name is "Colorful T" and she won 2 races. She's Canadian!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

What on earth are the clip marks she has had done?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Congrats. I really do love this mare and am glad it worked out for you! Exciting!!

She is still pretty thin but doesn't look anywhere near as bad as before.

Lots of good hay, maybe a little alfalfa? Good senior feed. I'm guessing that may be all she needs since she's already picked up so quickly. Once you get her weight up there work on that muscle tone and you would never guess her age! I think it's mostly muscling at this point but definitely wouldn't push it. w/t on the lunge a few times a week sounds good for now. Weight first.

I guess that doesn't really help with a barn name? lol. She has such a sweet face, love her!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Foxhunter said:


> What on earth are the clip marks she has had done?


Are you talking about the copyright mark on the photos? I thought it was a clip too at first!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Yogiwick said:


> I guess that doesn't really help with a barn name? lol. She has such a sweet face, love her!


Actually I started calling her Misty - a play on "Miss T" lol! So she has her new name!

And yea, I used deviantart.com to upload these and forgot to disable my watermark for a couple apparently!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I got her registered name from the people I got her from, but I can't decipher her tattoo#! I looked it up with jockey club, thinking it looked like Y36985 but that's a gelding named Hunter's Branch.. so not her.. Anyone else have any other ideas of what it could say? I know her name and birth year, but this is just plain curiosity.










Also here's a side view:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

38FD3Y or 38FD34 is what I see (I'm reading it backwards)


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> 38FD3Y or 38FD34 is what I see (I'm reading it backwards)


The first one has to be a letter, which is attached to the year they're born. Her's is Y, and I know that for sure. The others have to be numbers.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Y3b783 is what I see then


----------



## Sloopy (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm new to the horse world, but I saw Y36785 and then threw it into the tattoo look-up:













> Horse Name: Valid Peak
> Tattoo: Y36785
> Year of Birth: 1995
> Dam Name: Little Peak
> ...


----------



## Banter1 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm seeing Y36785..

But looking forward to seeing future pictures of her! I like the name Misty


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Not a "9" but a "7"


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Congrats on your new mare! :>


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I lunged her for the first time yesterday. 10 minutes walking, 4 minutes trotting, and 10 more minutes walking. Not much, but I don't want to start her off too hard.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> Actually I started calling her Misty - a play on "Miss T" lol! So she has her new name!
> 
> And yea, I used deviantart.com to upload these and forgot to disable my watermark for a couple apparently!


My favorite "Miss Demeanor" for a very aptly named mare 

She's far too sweet for that!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> Actually I started calling her Misty - a play on "Miss T" lol! So she has her new name!
> 
> And yea, I used deviantart.com to upload these and forgot to disable my watermark for a couple apparently!


My favorite "Miss Demeanor" for a very aptly named mare 

She's far too sweet for that!

(Ironically barn name was Misty lol) I like Misty for her. Does she know her name?

You know her name and year? What are they? Confused if you know her name can't you look up her tattoo that way? Or does the tattoo matter?

FWIW I can't even see the letter period. Maybe just me?

Is it possible that's a z? If so z36786 (I think that last numbers a 6) is a bay mare.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

If that is her: Colorful T Horse Pedigree


----------



## Sloopy (Sep 24, 2015)

My post above contains the result (with screen shot) for the tattoo for Y36785.

Is that not a match? Am I missing something?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Sloopy said:


> My post above contains the result (with screen shot) for the tattoo for Y36785.
> 
> Is that not a match? Am I missing something?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She's not a Chestnut


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

This photo accentuates her thinness. Any conformation critiques? She's got really pronounced withers, but my sadde seems like it might fit her pretty well. I'm hoping lots of long and low (which she seems to love) will raise a topline from the dead. Also I gave her a bit of carrot that she's chewing, hence why her mouth looks funny.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Working her in a frame, when you get her under saddle again, will do wonders for her top line as well.


----------



## Sloopy (Sep 24, 2015)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> She's not a Chestnut



Haha! Yikes, it would help if I paid attention. Thanks!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I have found her original owner and confirmed her name is "Fuzzaron" I even got baby pics!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Some pictures I got


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Not really fair to critique her until her condition has improved. What is she being fed (by weight)? She looks to stand over quite a bit of ground and be tied in at the knee. Decent looking hind end. Large shoulder. Sweet expression.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

That's great that you were able to track her all the way back to a foal. Very satisfying to figure out where it all started. Was the owner happy to hear the update?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

egrogan said:


> That's great that you were able to track her all the way back to a foal. Very satisfying to figure out where it all started. Was the owner happy to hear the update?


The owner was SO happy. She had given her to a trainer to use in the lesson program with the understanding that she'd be given back if she didn't need the horse. Well the trainer sold her to the people I got her from and they gave her to me. She's upset at the condition she's in, but glad I have her safe and sound. She also said if for some reason the horse doesn't work for me, that she'd always have a home with her.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

36 could be a 9 , i dont think they use the english 7 . 83 . i think that first mark is a vein. it is not as thick as the other tattoos. 
she is cute. rice bran and senior feed alfalfa kept the weight on my TB's plus pasture.
they ate as much as the draft horse did.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

So she ended up being a different horse than they said she was?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Yogiwick said:


> So she ended up being a different horse than they said she was?


Yep! I'm not sure how they got the other name


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm going to take weekly pictures to update her progress. Not a HUGE improvement from last week, but She's got a shine to her now, and the space behind her withers is starting to fill out, I think. I rode her today and she was a superstar!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Let me know if she looks any better from the first pictures.. I can see SOME improvement in her butt compared to the pic above. She's also gained a nice sheen to her coat, but does she look any better? She's on a good senior feed, cool calories, and animed. 

The farrier said she had pretty bad contracted heels in the front which wasn't helping the thrush she also has. He did some trimming around the heel and opened it up a bit and already it looks better. She also has some pretty bad rain rot all over her hind legs but I'm working on that.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Much better in the butt, you can see it filling in!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Keep up the good work


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

So she looks like she's improved?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes. It's slow but it's there.

What exactly is she getting for feed?

She's older and a TB and it may be a slow process so I wouldn't stress too much.

Depending on how much she's getting (Animed what? that's the brand) you can give more or I would personally add beet pulp. I don't like stuff like cool calories and fat "supplements". I would definitely go slow but at this point I think it's safe to start upping/adding things..slowly lol.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is looking much better. Her topline will improve hugely just with weight gain. 

Good job on this.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Elana said:


> She is looking much better. Her topline will improve hugely just with weight gain.
> 
> Good job on this.


I've been doing a LOT of walking around the farm and over hills to help her gain some muscle without pushing her too hard too fast, it seems to be doing the trick.  I'm glad to hear you all see improvement, I was feeling like a bad horse mom for her not gaining more in this time, but I'm also conscious to keep gaining her grain VERY slowly.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm still not sure she's progressing at all... She's so cute, though. When she sees me coming to get her from the field, she neighs and comes to greet me


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

That horse could still use 100-150 pounds of weight.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

The vet is coming this week to see what he can do to help me.


----------



## 7reining7training7gaining (Nov 7, 2015)

She looks good. Overweight is a worst condition. I like Renew Gold for feeding. Make sure you increase feed slowly and follow feeding directions. Buy a weight tape and feed scale. You need to feed her 25lbs per day of alfalfa, good quality. Grass isn't my favorite for weight gain plus youll need to supplement calcium most likely. 

Getting her those trims will help with weight gain. Make sure she is comfy and she will eat and gain fat. Deworm.

As for muscle, plan an exercise program. Start slow and work up to your goals. 6-8 weeks is plenty of time to work up to 30 minutes of trotting continuously. I find those race horses just want to go but they are well trained.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

She's been dewormed, shes on Animed Muscle Up and Cool Calories plus a senior feed. I'm gonna go buy some alfalfa pellets I think. She's got access to hay and grass 24/7. I've been taking her on long 45min walks a few times a week. I got her teeth done before I brought her home, but her top molars are pretty worn down and she still spits a lot of food out.


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

have you heard of Brooks equine feed? It worked wonders for my mare shes a TB as well. The equi-jewel is worth its weight in gold. heres the link Horse Feed and Nutritional Supplements - Brooks Feeds if its not allowed please remove.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She seems healthier but agreed about weight. But it takes time!

I'd personally do a fecal, draw blood, and then maybe even have the chiro out. You'd be surprised what affects their weight.

Alfalfa pellets are great, rice bran is also great. There's also a line of supplements that are completely customized though pricey (for 3 months supply really not that bad) where you can add Xgrams of dry fat. It helped Sky a TON


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

7reining7training7gaining said:


> She looks good. Overweight is a worst condition. I like Renew Gold for feeding. Make sure you increase feed slowly and follow feeding directions. Buy a weight tape and feed scale. You need to feed her 25lbs per day of alfalfa, good quality. Grass isn't my favorite for weight gain plus youll need to supplement calcium most likely.


I think it's obvious she's still thin. 

But mainly I wanted to say that you do NOT need to add calcium if you are feeding large quantities of alfalfa. Alfalfa is already high in calcium and out-of-wack with the calcium to phosphorous ratio. If anything, you need to add something with phosphorous, such as oats when feeding a high-alfalfa diet. (Or better yet, feed it about 50/50 with grass hay so you still have the benefits of alfalfa without totally unbalancing the diet).


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Well thank you all for the help, but I am not financially secure to support her so I am rehoming her to her original owner.


----------

